# best way to remove scales?



## obtuse (Aug 13, 2011)

I think I'm becoming a wood addict and I have a bunch of knives I'd like to re-handle. What is the best/easiest method to remove pre-existing knife scales? Also, as I have no prior woodworking experience, what is the best wood to start out with i.e. most forgiving, easiest to finish etc.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Aug 13, 2011)

Here is a good tutorial courtesy of kalaeb:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...okie-version-re-handle-walkthrough&highlight=


----------



## kalaeb (Aug 13, 2011)

I do my best to drill out the rivets with a drill press, but it seldom works the way I want it. In the end I just end up drilling a bunch of holes in the scales, splitting them off by breaking them, the either using tin snips, hack saw or cutting disk on my dremel to finish off the rivets them just pop them through the other side and remove the other scale. The process for me usually includes some exessive language.


----------



## Dave Martell (Aug 13, 2011)

Drill the rivets out as best as possible (sometimes it works great - other times....not so great) and then if possible pin punch the other side rivets out and do what you have to from here.....usually they fall off at this point but sometimes persuasion is required.


----------



## obtuse (Aug 13, 2011)

kalaeb said:


> The process for me usually includes some exessive language.



I'm sure it will for me too :lol2: I've got the dremel, drill press, vise, clamps etc. I just need some pins, epoxy, wood etc. I'm looking forward to this new stage of my knife-nut developement.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Aug 14, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Drill the rivets out as best as possible (sometimes it works great - other times....not so great) and then if possible pin punch the other side rivets out and do what you have to from here.....usually they fall off at this point but sometimes *persuasion* is required.



My *persuation* is 2 lbs with a 16 inch handle. 
Del

The ecess language is usually *THUMP THUMP*


----------



## jmforge (Aug 15, 2011)

Belt grinder, baybee!!!!!:biggrin:


----------

